# horrible accident on 8th ave.



## fujiONEknobby (May 24, 2010)

today at 8:00 am I just saw a horrible accident at 25th street and 8th avenue in Manhattan a bicyclist on the bike lane got run over by a Jeep. The driver of the jeep just plowed in to the biker. The bicycle became like a pretzel, Jeep was speeding and did not even saw the biker, he also hit a parked Saab on the rear fender, biker was under the jeep, I saw the front of the jeep raised as he went over the biker, he also got pinned between the Jeep and the Saab.
Be careful on 8th avenue, when there is no traffic cars are speeding, and also Jeep had a Jersey plate, this will discourage me since I just did some commute with bike from Jersey although I'm not in traffic as much as city commuters. 
I do not know the condition of the guy I hope it will turn out the be all right.


----------



## ezdoesit (Sep 7, 2008)

May God be with that cyclist and I hope and pray that he/she will pull through this.


----------



## fujiONEknobby (May 24, 2010)

South of 23rd street and 8th avenue you have dedicated bike lane with extra side walk on both sides. After 23rd street toward north on 8th avenue, it is just painted bike lane, do be careful, I'm seeing very fast speeds, last week there was also motorcycle accident at that vicinity, I have spoken to some building supers and this accidents are more often that most of us know, NYPD is down grading the crime and accident reports, for the quality of life in the NYC, if a news reporter got the accident some how it will make it to news, otherwise you know...


----------



## lactic acidosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Bad driving is not exclusive to New Jersey or New Jersey Drivers. Everybody ride safe.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

dont ride in the street

not worth it.


----------



## fujiONEknobby (May 24, 2010)

I'm trying to find out from police precinct what is the report on that accident


----------

